# AMD Ryzen Memory Tweaking & Overclocking Guide



## W1zzard (Mar 20, 2019)

Memory overclocking has a significant impact on performance of AMD Ryzen-powered machines, but the alleged complexity of memory tweaking on this platform, largely fueled by misinformation and lack of documentation, has kept some enthusiasts away from it. We want to change this.

*Show full review*


----------



## londiste (Mar 20, 2019)

Does Infinity Fabric synchronize only clock speed with RAM or do RAM timings affect IF speed as well?


----------



## 1usmus (Mar 20, 2019)

londiste said:


> Does Infinity Fabric synchronize only clock speed with RAM or do RAM timings affect IF speed as well?


Yes , for example, a stock Ryzen 7 1700 with 2400 MT/s DRAM , MemClk = FClk = UClk = 1200 MHz.


----------



## AmioriK (Mar 20, 2019)

londiste said:


> Does Infinity Fabric synchronize only clock speed with RAM or do RAM timings affect IF speed as well?


No i dont believe they do. They are for the DRAM chips themselves afaik. Only the clock speed is shared as the domains are tied as posted above. I assume the IF timings are set automatically as the clock speed increases. But i could be wrong so idk

btw thanks for this article. great work i think leaving my sammy bdies at 3200 c14 is best as i dont wanna risk instability..


----------



## Chomiq (Mar 20, 2019)

Gaming benchmarks are all suppose to be 720p or was there an error with labels on the other two graphs for each game?


----------



## 1usmus (Mar 20, 2019)

Chomiq said:


> Gaming benchmarks are all suppose to be 720p or was there an error with labels on the other two graphs for each game?



most of the games were tested at 1280x720


----------



## Naito (Mar 20, 2019)

High quality stuff and a very interesting read. Information will come in handy for sure. Thanks @1usmus !


----------



## Chomiq (Mar 20, 2019)

1usmus said:


> most of the games were tested at 1280x720


Yeah but I'm confused by the fact that for example in case of AC:O we have three graphs labeled 720p low that have the same memory modules but somehow completely different results. Like B-die stock gets 106 fps on first graph, but on the other graph with same res and same settings it shows 46 and on the last 155 fps. If res stays the same and so do settings what's changed?

Ok, just noticed the minimum, avg and max. My bad.


----------



## 1usmus (Mar 20, 2019)

I am preparing +1 page on configuring procODT and RTT, in the coming days it will already be


----------



## biffzinker (Mar 20, 2019)

Thank you @1usmus for the Ryzen overclocking guide. It was a nice surprise on TPU's front page I wasn't expecting.


----------



## Dalai Brahma (Mar 20, 2019)

Amazing job, @1usmus ! Congratulations!

But... I have 2x8GB Patriot Viper Elite 3200 B-die (PVE416G320C6KRD) and Calculator did not work for me. I have used it in 2 mobos: B350 Plus months ago, X470 AOUG now.
I am testing Patriot RGB 3200 Hynix ?-die (all reviews showed it with 5WB - BCPB or BCRC... Patriot trolled me!) and Patriot Steel 3866 (B-die 5WB-BCPB).
Would "?-die" be the Hynix CJR ??


----------



## HwGeek (Mar 20, 2019)

Wow!, thanks for such great article- now I got some reading and testing to do .
Also - I was impress from the performance improvement between those 2 presets: almost the same but the improvement is noticeable over XMP!


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 20, 2019)

A great article for sure, very detailed, and I love that.  But at the end of the day, at least in games in real world scenarios, you won't notice the difference sadly.  It really doesn't make a huge difference that people say it does, and the reality is high clock memory is not super important.  A good 2933, or even 2666 kit will be good enough.


----------



## Deleted member 158293 (Mar 20, 2019)

Nicely written article for the enthusiast user!  Keep up the good work.


----------



## Hörhö (Mar 20, 2019)

Nice one, thanks for the article @1usmus !

On some of the gaming tests your 3466cl14 SR performs better than 3533cl14 SR (specifically on min framerates). Do you think this is because of the higher tRCDRD (15 vs 14) on the 3533cl14 profile? The profiles are almost identical otherwise.

edit: checked the benchmarks again and actually maybe I was wrong in concluding that the min framerates are consistently higher. Was staring at AC Odyssey and Metro for too long I guess. 

Would be nice to see some more games tested btw


----------



## badsykes (Mar 20, 2019)

Hi
Nice stuff. 
I have a Ryzen 1700 oced to 3.8 ghz
Asus B350 prime plus with 4207 bios.
Crucial 16gb 2133mhz ( CT8G4DFD8213 )  oced to 2933 mhz with 16 17 17 39 timings.
Vega 56 reference design
Windows 10 x64

I wish to upgrade for memory for getting more minimum framerate in games.

I have a few suggestion if you may expand the guide.
1. Please do also some Micron memory test
2. Test with a Vga in a 300$ teritory like Vega56 / gtx1070.

Thx for the guide.


----------



## Alpi (Mar 20, 2019)

Finally ! First guide on Ryzen which is a real guide. Full of infos, comparing measures !
It could be named, the Ryzen bible, chapter one ! Awesome work ! Thank You !

Tested a week earlier with FC5 benchmark. Only changed the ram settings. C14 everywhere, clock was moved from 2133 - 2800 - 3466. Look how the min fps. changes. Crazy !!
(Ryzen 5 2600 @ 4200 + Gtx980Ti)


----------



## KoRnMaN (Mar 20, 2019)

Looking to upgrade soon to ryzen once new cpu are out. Should I be looking for daisy chain mobo or t-topology? Want more than 2 slots. Also how are they distinguished? Can’t see anything on motherboard manufacturers websites that specifies this.


----------



## soldiermxdeath (Mar 20, 2019)

So doing this, can I get no micro stuttering in games? I already that software to get the values on the BIOS and I noticed some "stability", but I don't know if is it really by this or because Windows 10 updates. I have GTX 1070, Ryzen 5 1600 and 2x8 Corsair Vengeance LPX White 3200 MHz @3000 MHz. I'm pissed off when games like Counter Strike Global Offensive, the first Crysis/Warhead, The Witcher 3, etc. stutters randomly, I don't know if I need to change my CPU or RAMs, or even my graphics card, and that's why I tried this. I still have micro stutter on these games.
I attached info about the config that I use on the BIOS and the Thaiphoon burner info of my RAMs.
These are the full specs of my PC: https://pcpartpicker.com/b/2Cw6Mp
BTW I passed Aidad64 stress test for 2 hours, Prime95, CPU max temps 80 °C, passed memtest with no issues.


----------



## cellar door (Mar 20, 2019)

This by far one of the best articles/guides I have ever seen posted on Techpowerup - thank you for the hard work!


----------



## HD64G (Mar 20, 2019)

Great effort and very useful for anyone who uses or planning to use a Ryzen CPU. Well done!


----------



## chispy (Mar 20, 2019)

Absolutely great article @1usmus  , thank you and tpu as such guide and information is well received and needed by the community , appreciate it your hard work.

@1usmus  , i need your help my friend , i want to upgrade to a 32GB  2x16GB memory kit  , I'm currently running right now  a G.Skill FlareX 3200Mhz cas14 kit 16GB  2x8GB @ 3533 Cas14 , but i do not want to loose too much performance on my Ryzen 2700x and Asus CH7 as i use this pc 24/7 for everything and is my Gaming warrior / Encoding , decoding large files / large video and photos processing , etc ...

I was looking at some kits at newegg and the price range wildy and sometimes i cannot figure it out wish memory ICs are used on this kits since no information can be found. Can you recommend me a good 32GB  16x2GB kit without breaking the bank and squeeze great performance out of them ? Thank you in advanced and keep up the Awesome work !

I was looking at this kits:

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232214&ignorebbr=1  - Sammys B-dies /  $279US

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232660  - Hynix MFR - $169US

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820225032  - Micron ??? - $194US


----------



## Silent_Scone (Mar 20, 2019)

Hmm, this is a good article. Leaves me with a few questions I’ve always wanted to be answered, and I think I’ve finally found someone that can answer them! 

1) Can you please explain the role of CAS in this tRAS timing table? 

2) Isn’t tWR for recovery after write transactions? How does this relate to tRAS following a read, as implied by your article? It appears I’m missing something crucial in my understanding of this timing. 



Ref tRAS, the notes below seem to involve CAS.


----------



## BEASTIN. (Mar 20, 2019)

Ah, I thought this memory dependency for Ryzen was fixed with updates.
Don't have time to read the article right now, but can tell it is very informative.

Do you think memory speeds will be just as important for the next gen AMD CPUs (Matisse 3000 series)? I believe they still use Infinity Fabric


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 20, 2019)

cellar door said:


> This by far one of the best articles/guides I have ever seen posted on Techpowerup - thank you for the hard work!


Agreed. It has been too long since this place put up a good guide.


----------



## Zubasa (Mar 20, 2019)

BEASTIN. said:


> Ah, I thought this memory dependency for Ryzen was fixed with updates.
> Don't have time to read the article right now, but can tell it is very informative.
> 
> Do you think memory speeds will be just as important for the next gen AMD CPUs (Matisse 3000 series)? I believe they still use Infinity Fabric


There is no "fix" for this is not some kind of bug, it is just how Ryzen scales more with memory than Intel does.
What bios update have "fixed", is it has made running faster memory much much easier.


----------



## xorbe (Mar 20, 2019)

Last weekend we had a REALLY bad time with TridentZ 3200 CL14 + 2700X + Asus X470 Pro board with latest bios.  Setting the memory to 3200 was disaster even with slow 16-22-22-22-53.  But go to 3133 or 3266, and the ram would run just fine at 14-14-14-14-34.  Same results whether 2x8, 4x8, or 2x16.  My conclusion was that the asus board was enabling some kind of faulty hidden timing optimizer for 3200.  We selected 3133 for that machine and called it a day.

I'm also testing 4x16GB in an Asus Prime B350M-a board right now w/2700X, it definitely won't push 3200, but that's not a surprise at 64GB.  Seems to be working at 2666 CL14, but I haven't had the chance to test between 2666 and 3200 yet.


----------



## Alpi (Mar 20, 2019)

Only one small thing.  Maybe it's unique (I guess not.  ) but I think CR VI worth more than the title of a medium ram overclocker. Ok, I love this board so can be a bit biassed.
Ps.: Yes, vdimm was higher then Amd prefer. DD



BEASTIN. said:


> Ah, I thought this memory dependency for Ryzen was fixed with updates.
> Don't have time to read the article right now, but can tell it is very informative.
> 
> Do you think memory speeds will be just as important for the next gen AMD CPUs (Matisse 3000 series)? I believe they still use Infinity Fabric


I guess it will be the same, also I hope it will be.  It brings something new and exciting to the world. I liked every minute that I spent with discovering how to speak with this newcommer. It's pretty complex, how the cpu core connect amd depend from memory, how it's scaling. At first sight it's a bit caotic but slowly You starts to see connexions and methodology. I guess the major owners / users hates this Ryzen-puzzle thing but I have so much fun still nowadays with my Am4 config.


----------



## Fex (Mar 20, 2019)

Awesome article / guide.

I really would love to see similar for Intel's - and also if it has any impact on which chipset you're on (X299 / Z370 / Z390).


----------



## Fragment (Mar 20, 2019)

Nice article!

Uncached startup times of bigger applications like games / photoshop or comparable tools would be interesting to see the differences as well!

( start from SSD ofc, HDD would negate any considerable effect that is significant enough to be  compared )


----------



## Oberon (Mar 20, 2019)

@1usmus Can you explain what Multi Rank memory is? I have always assumed Single Rank and Dual Rank were synonymous with single sided and dual sided, but I guess this isn't the case.


----------



## sn2x (Mar 20, 2019)

If I only want to spend up to $120 on RAM, there is nothing wrong with 16GB(2x8) kit of 16-18-18-36 3200 is there?


----------



## Xuper (Mar 20, 2019)

sn2x said:


> If I only want to spend up to $120 on RAM, there is nothing wrong with 16GB(2x8) kit of 16-18-18-36 3200 is there?


I have gskill ripjaw 3200 With same timing  but hynix mfr.on my asus x370 prime pro , most stable timing/speed was 3066 14 16 16 38 54.at 3200 it's impossible.no matter what i try hard.even with calculator.
My kits are :
https://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-3200c16d-16gvk


----------



## biffzinker (Mar 20, 2019)

sn2x said:


> If I only want to spend up to $120 on RAM, there is nothing wrong with 16GB(2x8) kit of 16-18-18-36 3200 is there?


That's what I did except I paided $240ish at the time, and no the performance impact of looser timings isn't going to have any noticeable affect.


----------



## Mistral (Mar 20, 2019)

Awesome article! It'll be interesting to see if/how things change with Zen2. 

Can we as well please get some benches for more realistic gaming scenarious? 1080p, 1440p, settings above medium...


----------



## avenger001 (Mar 20, 2019)

Just noticed this 1 day after i used the exact same ryzen mem tool to get 4266 memory to run at 3533 with the same CL14 timings. Everything is stable so far and i noticed a huge difference in FPS at 3440x1440 in all the games i played. This is a really well made guide , i definitely recommend doing the steps.


----------



## biffzinker (Mar 20, 2019)

Manu_PT said:


> Or go Ryzen:
> 
> - B450M with decent VRM - 100€
> - Ryzen 2600 - 160€
> ...


All I needed to do was enable XMP, and done. How is that anymore complicated over Intel?


----------



## xorbe (Mar 20, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> All I needed to do was enable XMP, and done. How is that anymore complicated over Intel?



Anecdotal, but ... We bought 4x8GB and 4x16GB of top shelf TridentZ CL14 ram.  Popped two dimms into intel box and it was fine.  It took us 6 hours to diagnose and get two dimms working at 3133 on an X470 board + 2700X.  Literally, the 3200 setting does not work (won't post at CL14, memory errors at CL16).  But 3133 and 3266 do fine at CL14.  Goodness only knows why.


----------



## Xuper (Mar 20, 2019)

Alpi said:


> Only one small thing.  Maybe it's unique (I guess not.  ) but I think CR VI worth more than the title of a medium ram overclocker. Ok, I love this board so can be a bit biassed.
> Ps.: Yes, vdimm was higher then Amd prefer. DD
> 
> 
> I guess it will be the same, also I hope it will be.  It brings something new and exciting to the world. I liked every minute that I spent with discovering how to speak with this newcommer. It's pretty complex, how the cpu core connect amd depend from memory, how it's scaling. At first sight it's a bit caotic but slowly You starts to see connexions and methodology. I guess the major owners / users hates this Ryzen-puzzle thing but I have so much fun still nowadays with my Am4 config.



damn 55ns ! Is it stable in game?


----------



## biffzinker (Mar 20, 2019)

xorbe said:


> Anecdotal, but ... We bought 4x8GB and 4x16GB of top shelf TridentZ CL14 ram.  Popped two dimms into intel box and it was fine.  It took us 6 hours to diagnose and get two dimms working at 3133 on an X470 board + 2700X.  Literally, the 3200 setting does not work (won't post at CL14, memory errors at CL16).  But 3133 and 3266 do fine at CL14.  Goodness only knows why.


Your pushing for a higher memory capacity that even the Intel IMC would struggle with running at 3200 MHz over four slots?


----------



## Silent_Scone (Mar 20, 2019)

@1usmus @W1zzard
Wait, just spotted this in the article: If tCL does not affect tRAS, why is the delay before PRECHARGE defined by the variable x=(tCL-1)? 

Otherwise, you would just write the delay before PRECHARGE is bl-1 or, simply 7. Somehow that doesn’t sound right to me. If CAS isn’t needed in these timings, it’s role is effectively nullified, which makes no sense. Please clarify, why do we even need CAS if it doesn’t affect these things. I’ve never seen or read a single technical document that aligns with this theory.



> It is important to note that SDRAM chips allow the third and fourth operations to be carried out in a certain sense "in parallel". To be precise, the PRECHARGE line recharging command can be sent for a certain number of ticks "x" before the moment at which the last data element of the requested packet is issued, without fear of the occurrence of a "broken" situation of the transmitted packet (the latter will occur if the PRECHARGE command is sent after READ commands with a time period less than x). Without going into details, we note that this time interval is equal to the value of the delay of the CAS # signal minus one (x = tCL - 1).


----------



## Mescalamba (Mar 20, 2019)

Oberon said:


> @1usmus Can you explain what Multi Rank memory is? I have always assumed Single Rank and Dual Rank were synonymous with single sided and dual sided, but I guess this isn't the case.



I guess in this case he means individual ram slots. Yes, ranks usually were used as single or double sided memory stick.

Having less memory slots was (and apparently still is) way to easy high clocks on memory.

Side note towards article, AMD scaled well with memory since I can probably remember (at least in AM2 era). Doesnt mean that for Intel its not important, just wont give extra FPS. Anyway, its definitely not new for Ryzen.


----------



## NC37 (Mar 20, 2019)

Nice article and all. DRAM calculator would be a lot more useful if it could just read your settings and fill out the values. From what I've seen so far, it won't work with my Hynix-M. Gives all sorts of bogus values for the numbers. Don't dare try to tune this with this calculator.


----------



## xorbe (Mar 21, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> Your pushing for a higher memory capacity that even the Intel IMC would struggle with running at 3200 MHz over four slots?



Re-read my post, "... two dimms ... two dimms ...".  Btw however we found no difference between 2x8 and 4x8 and 2x16 on X470 with these particular dimms, how's that for curious?!  4x16 is another story though.


----------



## biffzinker (Mar 21, 2019)

xorbe said:


> Re-read my post, "... two dimms ... two dimms ...".  Btw however we found no difference between 2x8 and 4x8 and 2x16 on X470 with these particular dimms, how's that for curious?!  4x16 is another story though.


Im sorry, I miss read it as you trying to push four sticks above specs.


----------



## jihadjoe (Mar 21, 2019)

Ryzen DRAM Calculator is such an awesome tool! I'm on Intel but using the calculator to determine my OC. Figured that since Intel's IMC is better, any timings that work on Ryzen will work equally well with Coffee Lake.

And the SK Hynix CJR G-Skill 3600 CL19s are great! Got them because they were cheap but had no idea they were absolute beasts. Running them at CL16 now thanks to this guide.


----------



## Zubasa (Mar 21, 2019)

xorbe said:


> Re-read my post, "... two dimms ... two dimms ...".  Btw however we found no difference between 2x8 and 4x8 and 2x16 on X470 with these particular dimms, how's that for curious?!  4x16 is another story though.


2 DIMMs vs 4 DIMMs has more to do with motherboard layout than the sticks themselves.
Some mobos uses T-topology meaning the design ensures the traces are of equal length between the socket and each slot.
For these boards 2 DIMMs vs 4 makes no difference, but the IMC is still doing more work due to more memory ranks invloved.
But if you run 2x dual rank vs 4x single rank, it should make very little difference for T-Topology.


----------



## Alpi (Mar 21, 2019)

Xuper said:


> damn 55ns ! Is it stable in game?


Didn't try with games but It's not as stable I guess however I can run benchmarks more or less continously on that setting.



Mescalamba said:


> I guess in this case he means individual ram slots. Yes, ranks usually were used as single or double sided memory stick.
> 
> Having less memory slots was (and apparently still is) way to easy high clocks on memory.
> 
> Side note towards article, AMD scaled well with memory since I can probably remember (at least in AM2 era). Doesnt mean that for Intel its not important, just wont give extra FPS. Anyway, its definitely not new for Ryzen.


Yes, You're absolutely right ! All the good Amd architectures like good ram setups and also scaling to them pretty good !


----------



## Jism (Mar 21, 2019)

xorbe said:


> I'm also testing 4x16GB in an Asus Prime B350M-a board right now w/2700X, it definitely won't push 3200, but that's not a surprise at 64GB. Seems to be working at 2666 CL14, but I haven't had the chance to test between 2666 and 3200 yet.



No, swap the sticks out from slot 1 and 3 and put them in slot 2 and 4. Load up XMP and you'll see it works. I've just had the same issue > 3200Mhz KIT that woud'nt pass 2933 basicly at CL14. Someone mentioned me to swap out with slot 2 and 4 and voila, it works, lol.

Something with signalling strength or some stuff.


----------



## Zubasa (Mar 21, 2019)

Jism said:


> No, swap the sticks out from slot 1 and 3 and put them in slot 2 and 4. Load up XMP and you'll see it works. I've just had the same issue > 3200Mhz KIT that woud'nt pass 2933 basicly at CL14. Someone mentioned me to swap out with slot 2 and 4 and voila, it works, lol.
> 
> Something with signalling strength or some stuff.


Yes, many boards runs "Daisy Chain" Topology, they improve ram OC on 1 slot per channel while sacrificing the other slot in the same channel.
Basically the traces runs to a slot then to the other in the same channel.
This is why many board suggests that you plug in certain slots first in the manual.



xkm1948 said:


> Amazing guide for RyZen owners? I assume it applies to Threadripper users' as well?


Yes it does, the Calculator offers setting for Threadripper as well.

It saved my sanity on the early day bios with basically no ram compatibility out of the box.
It doesn't help that my Triden Z 3200 came with Hynix MFR instead of Samsung, so it had trouble even posting.
I have since picked up 4 sticks of Team 4000 CL18 and have been running them @3466 CL14 with my CPU@4000Mhz since, Memtest86 and prime95 stable.


----------



## xkm1948 (Mar 21, 2019)

Amazing guide for RyZen owners? I assume it applies to Threadripper users' as well?

Also I would LOVE you write an Intel version as well.


----------



## Vycyous (Mar 21, 2019)

@1usmus Thank you for taking the time to write this article (and develop the DRAM Calculator for Ryzen). I plan to read through it more thoroughly this weekend.

I didn't see this mentioned, and I haven't seen anyone else mention this, but the biggest problem I've found is knowing which memory kits to buy (not just for Ryzen, but also for Intel). It's almost a complete crapshoot. There are only a handful of memory kits that I know should be, for example, all-but-guaranteed single-rank Samsung B-die. Through deductive reasoning, reading datasheets and personal experience, I've determined those kits to be 8 GB DIMMs with speeds/timings of 2400 MT/s C10, 3200 MT/s C14, 3600 MT/s C15, 4133 MT/s C17, and mostly anything above 4133 MT/s, whether it's C18 or C19. However, that leaves _a lot_ of memory kits in the unknown category.

I was surprised to see the 3600 MT/s C19 Hynix kit that was mentioned because I never would have thought about purchasing one of the highest CAS latency 3600 MT/s kits. For the most part, I've had good luck with Hynix for Ryzen (though not as good as single-rank Samsung B-die, of course), so I'm not afraid to purchase another kit with those ICs. I do avoid Micron, though.

I haven't had very good luck with Micron (as far as overclocking goes) on either AMD or Intel platforms. Maybe that will change with the new Micron H/E-die (16 nm) ICs mentioned in the article. Fortunately, Micron is a _little _easier to avoid; don't buy Crucial/Ballistix-branded memory. Of course, nearly any kit below roughly 3200 MT/s C16 could be using Micron ICs (and a lot of them are). Could *this memory kit* possibly be using some of the new H/E-die (16 nm) ICs? At the price they're currently asking, I'd rather buy a kit of all-but-guaranteed Samsung B-die for the same or less.


----------



## Zubasa (Mar 21, 2019)

There are actually some Crucial kits that uses Samsung B-Die, but so far from what I heard they tend to be pretty disapointing B-Die.
I guess it is no a surprise, given how loose the timings are out of the box.


----------



## Vycyous (Mar 21, 2019)

Zubasa said:


> There are actually some Crucial kits that uses Samsung B-Die, but so far from what I heard they tend to be pretty dissapointing B-Die.
> I guess it is no a surprise, given how loose the timings are out of the box.



That's interesting, and I guess that sort of confirms that Crucial/Micron really didn't have anything that could clock up beyond roughly 3200 MT/s. I guess that might be changing with their new 16 nm ICs. Those timings really aren't _that _bad for 3466 MT/s, although it almost certainly means it's a slightly lower-binned B-die chip (just as you said, although there is definitely a lot worse B-die). I know Corsair, and probably others, also use Samsung B-die in some of their 3466 MT/s C16 kits.


----------



## Zubasa (Mar 21, 2019)

Vycyous said:


> That's interesting, and I guess that sort of confirms that Crucial/Micron really didn't have anything that could clock up beyond roughly 3200 MT/s. I guess that might be changing with their new 16 nm ICs. Those timings really aren't _that _bad for 3466 MT/s, although it almost certainly means it's a slightly lower-binned B-die chip (just as you said, although there is definitely a lot worse B-die). I know Corsair, and probably others, also use Samsung B-die in some of their 3466 MT/s C16 kits.


The 3600 version you linked runs at similar timings, so those should be strait up better than the 3466 version.
3466 CL16 is not horrible, but I rather grab some 3200 CL14 which has better compatiblilty and better latency.


----------



## Vayra86 (Mar 21, 2019)

Awesome guide, great detail and info. Wow.


----------



## Countryside (Mar 21, 2019)

Beautiful guide and well done, keep up the good work.


----------



## TheEmptyCrazyHead (Mar 21, 2019)

Been reading for a while and finally did a registration to say applauds and huge thanks for this article! @1usmus  I bow before your patience and punctuality!


----------



## mtcn77 (Mar 21, 2019)

This article is almost up to date with hardware engineering pov. Great stuff.


----------



## _larry (Mar 21, 2019)

Very good write up!!
I have a set of Corsair 2x8GB 3200mhz and an Asus Prime 350b-PLUS mobo, but the RAM kit is not listed in the vendor certified list...
Therefore, I have only been able to get them to 3066mhz stable..
I run them at 3000mhz for 24/7 stability. Hopefully I can use this guide to get them into the 3200mhz+ range.
How do you find out what type of memory your RAM has? (Samsung, Elpida, Hynx, etc?)
They are Corsair Vengence LPX
CMK16GX4M2B3200C16


----------



## biffzinker (Mar 21, 2019)

_larry said:


> How do you find out what type of memory your RAM has? (Samsung, Elpida, Hynx, etc?)


Try using Thaiphoon Burner freeware version - http://www.softnology.biz/

Have it read one of the SPD ROMs off your two sticks then click the report button. Take a screenshot by clicking on the bottom screenshot then post it here if you want.


----------



## 1usmus (Mar 21, 2019)

Oberon said:


> @1usmus Can you explain what Multi Rank memory is? I have always assumed Single Rank and Dual Rank were synonymous with single sided and dual sided, but I guess this isn't the case.



MR ( Multi Rank) = 4 Single Rank DIMM's



Fragment said:


> Nice article!
> 
> Uncached startup times of bigger applications like games / photoshop or comparable tools would be interesting to see the differences as well!
> 
> ( start from SSD ofc, HDD would negate any considerable effect that is significant enough to be  compared )



In Photoshop, there is almost no increase performance. Complete analogy of the results in render packages.
There will be more detailed research and I will publish it with the debut of new processors. There will be a detailed comparison of all that may be of interest to the public.



xorbe said:


> Re-read my post, "... two dimms ... two dimms ...".  Btw however we found no difference between 2x8 and 4x8 and 2x16 on X470 with these particular dimms, how's that for curious?!  4x16 is another story though.



Unfortunately I do not have kits to show you results, but the frequency of 3200 is a reality for 4*16



chispy said:


> Absolutely great article @1usmus  , thank you and tpu as such guide and information is well received and needed by the community , appreciate it your hard work.
> 
> @1usmus  , i need your help my friend , i want to upgrade to a 32GB  2x16GB memory kit  , I'm currently running right now  a G.Skill FlareX 3200Mhz cas14 kit 16GB  2x8GB @ 3533 Cas14 , but i do not want to loose too much performance on my Ryzen 2700x and Asus CH7 as i use this pc 24/7 for everything and is my Gaming warrior / Encoding , decoding large files / large video and photos processing , etc ...
> 
> ...



i use kit *G.Skill F4-3000c14D-32GTZR*  (2*16) , great memory

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232214&ignorebbr=1  - Sammys B-dies /  $279US  , it is similar to mine



BEASTIN. said:


> Ah, I thought this memory dependency for Ryzen was fixed with updates.
> Don't have time to read the article right now, but can tell it is very informative.
> 
> Do you think memory speeds will be just as important for the next gen AMD CPUs (Matisse 3000 series)? I believe they still use Infinity Fabric



I prepared inside information about *new processors* and their features, the news will be published in the coming days 



newtekie1 said:


> A great article for sure, very detailed, and I love that.  But at the end of the day, at least in games in real world scenarios, you won't notice the difference sadly.  It really doesn't make a huge difference that people say it does, and the reality is high clock memory is not super important.  A good 2933, or even 2666 kit will be good enough.



there are streamers and there are owners of monitors 144hz, also tuning directly affects the minimum FPS



xkm1948 said:


> Amazing guide for RyZen owners? I assume it applies to Threadripper users' as well?
> 
> Also I would LOVE you write an Intel version as well.



Yes, this guide is fully compatible with platform X399 
For Intel, this is possible, I will think about creating a similar manual

*Guys, I'm glad to hear what you like, at the moment I am working on this guide, I am writing new pages, and personal answers will be a little later *


----------



## Silent_Scone (Mar 21, 2019)

1usmus said:


> MR ( Multi Rank) = 4 Single Rank DIMM's
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great, while you’re at it please add why PRECHARGE needs to wait tCAS-1, when tras min can be only tRCD+(bl-1), otherwise you risk confusing people trying to understand relationships. Your article is way too short there. You can also explain why tWR should be considered within a read tRC cycle, because that needs clarification, too. Looking forward to additional info! 

Also, please explain why most white papers include tCAS in tras min, and it’s outside the tBL window? And if tCAS does not matter here, where and how does it actually affect performance? These are very important questions your guide must answer if you are touching on these subjects and changing what has been explained by most DRAM engineers.

Please see my other posts for more context.


----------



## 1usmus (Mar 21, 2019)

JCC said:


> Great, while you’re at it please add why PRECHARGE needs to wait tCAS-1, when tras min can be only tRCD+(bl-1), otherwise you risk confusing people trying to understand relationships. Your article is way too short there. You can also explain why tWR should be considered within a read tRC cycle, because that needs clarification, too. Looking forward to additional info! Please see my other posts for more context.



On the page that interests you, the theory is published and the formula is published, in which one of the teams gets a negative value. This is not a mistake, only due to a negative value I can demonstrate a “savings”, since 2 commands are executed in parallel. 
Presets - is the parallel execution of certain commands and the lack of margin, which can give the user up to 14% of FPS.
Looking at this preset, you should have a lot of questions, because it violates all the formulas and at the same time is absolutely stable.


----------



## Silent_Scone (Mar 21, 2019)

1usmus said:


> Presets - is the parallel execution of certain commands and the lack of margin, which can give the user up to 14% of FPS.
> Looking at this preset, you should have a lot of questions, because it violates all the formulas and at the same time is absolutely stable.



Yes, but this does not explain why PRECHARGE has to be sent at a minimum of CL-1 in this scenario, why not simply tBL-1, which is always 7. If this is not allowed here, why is it allowed in tRAS min?  

1) Why do most white papers include tCAS in tRAS min, and it’s outside the tBL time window? Please see the IBM white paper I posted earlier, and also many others online show this.  

2) How does tWR become active during a read RAS cycle? You’re using it as part of your calculation, please explain why and how it is important when there are no write commands sent. 

These situations must be explained clearly in your guide, otherwise, they don’t quite make sense.


----------



## Silent_Scone (Mar 21, 2019)

1usmus said:


> On the page that interests you, the theory is published and the formula is published, in which one of the teams gets a negative value. This is not a mistake, only due to a negative value I can demonstrate a “savings”, since 2 commands are executed in parallel.
> Presets - is the parallel execution of certain commands and the lack of margin, which can give the user up to 14% of FPS.
> Looking at this preset, you should have a lot of questions, because it violates all the formulas and at the same time is absolutely stable.



Ok, it still doesn’t explain why precharge cannot be tBL-1 in both scenarios



1usmus said:


> Your IP address is identical to the address from which a person with a fragile childish psyche has poisoned a lot of dirt . I will not enter into dialogue with such people.



I knew you’d dodge me if I asked directly, so yes, I created an alternative account. But, in no way is any of this childish.

The questions are valid, 1usmus. These are valid ones that bring the formula into question. They go against almost every technical document available online. As the author of this paper, I think it's your responsibility to clarify these things. This isn't something that should offend, so if it has, I apologise (I've since asked for the accounts to be merged). These topics aren't easy to cover, so the theory needs to be solid.


----------



## _larry (Mar 22, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> Try using Thaiphoon Burner freeware version - http://www.softnology.biz/
> 
> Have it read one of the SPD ROMs off your two sticks then click the report button. Take a screenshot by clicking on the bottom screenshot then post it here if you want.






Looks like they are Samsung! Let's get these puppies up in clock speed, shall we?

Should I just crank up the voltage to get to 3200mhz? What other parameters are best for stability?


----------



## biffzinker (Mar 22, 2019)

_larry said:


> View attachment 119244
> 
> Looks like they are Samsung! Let's get these puppies up in clock speed, shall we?
> 
> Should I just crank up the voltage to get to 3200mhz? What other parameters are best for stability?


But there Samsung E-die instead of the B-die that have the better overclocking potential.


----------



## _larry (Mar 22, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> But there Samsung E-die instead of the B-die that have the better overclocking potential.


Wonderful...Well, I guess I will continue to use them at a lower frequency and sell them when Zen 2 hits..


----------



## Super XP (Mar 22, 2019)

BEASTIN. said:


> Ah, I thought this memory dependency for Ryzen was fixed with updates.
> Don't have time to read the article right now, but can tell it is very informative.
> 
> Do you think memory speeds will be just as important for the next gen AMD CPUs (Matisse 3000 series)? I believe they still use Infinity Fabric


Last I heard AMD is taking a different approach with ZEN2. There's going to be some core design changes in ZEN 2 versus the original ZEN. The changes will include a reduction in Infinity Fabric latency. Something about keeping Infinity Fabric's speed at a constant high speed. And basically doubling up everything. Also there will be 7nm chiplets and IF and a separate single 14nm to house the PCIe, IMCs, IF and so on.


----------



## Alpi (Mar 22, 2019)

Bdie has more potencial in oc than edie. The timings are much more flexible but it's better for clocks even. However it won't cause any limit for Your Ryzen I guess. I tryed how my 2x4 edie goes in Am4 and it was able to boot and go os easily at 3600mhz. I want to test them again a bit longer soon.


----------



## robot zombie (Mar 22, 2019)

I honestly have nothing to add here, but as someone who has been highly interested in Ryzen RAM overclocking for quite a while, this article is a huge help. It clarified so many things for me and set me straight on a thing or two - in the past I've been wrong about certain things... now when people ask I can give them the correct explanation and hopefully help them out as well. 

A few things, I wish were explained in more detail, but even those parts make for great starting points into my own learning and research. I now have a lot more to think about and look into thanks to this write-up.

Seriously awesome stuff. I appreciate the effort put in by everyone involved!


----------



## Zubasa (Mar 22, 2019)

_larry said:


> Wonderful...Well, I guess I will continue to use them at a lower frequency and sell them when Zen 2 hits..


TBH Samsung E-Die is not that bad for daily use, you should be able to get it running @3200 using the Calculator.
Because even when running @3200, the Calculator gives you more optimized values compare to the XMP settings anyway.
You could still see some gains, and 3200 shouldn't be hard to stablize with the right settings.


----------



## ThatNerdGUI (Mar 22, 2019)

Hello everyone, I'm new around here. 

I currently have 4x Corsair Vengeance RGB Pro on a STRIX X470-F mobo and due to having issues trying to get them to run at the XMP rated speeds, I decided to give this guide a shot to see if I could at least get them to run at their base speed. I downloaded all the tools and the first thing I noticed was that Thaiphoon Burner was showing a CRC error in 3/4 of the sticks. Manual timings were working, but then default/manual settings stopped passing the RAM post when all RAM slots are populated and only pass with XMP on in bios . I exported the TB reports but I don't know what to make about them. Should I be concerned about the CRC errors?

I've uploaded the exports here in case someone could help.
Thanks.


----------



## WuY276 (Mar 23, 2019)

I have R5 2600, MSI B450 GAMING PLUS and 2x8GB Hynix AFR. It stable on 3200MHz with 16-17-18-18-34 timings, but don't work on 3466 with any settings. I've tried all the options that Ryzen DRAM calculator offers, but always get an error in Prime95. What can help?


----------



## Remarc (Mar 24, 2019)

the guide is very informative,good job


----------



## Alpi (Mar 24, 2019)

Think lower latency is what You should forceing with Ryzen. Bandwith is pretty good, eeven better than You can achieve with Intel platforms c2c. (measured @ Aida benchmark)
My 3466c14 24/7 setup performance can be seen in the attached file. t's stable and also gives nice system performance !


----------



## Zubasa (Mar 26, 2019)

WuY276 said:


> I have R5 2600, MSI B450 GAMING PLUS and 2x8GB Hynix AFR. It stable on 3200MHz with 16-17-18-18-34 timings, but don't work on 3466 with any settings. I've tried all the options that Ryzen DRAM calculator offers, but always get an error in Prime95. What can help?


There is always silicon lottery with your particular CPU / Ram, and the motherboard design / bios also makes a difference.
Some set up will just not do 3466, maybe try 3400. I find it significantly easier to stabilize compare to 3466.



Alpi said:


> Think lower latency is what You should forceing with Ryzen. Bandwith is pretty good, eeven better than You can achieve with Intel platforms c2c. (measured @ Aida benchmark)
> My 3466c14 24/7 setup performance can be seen in the attached file. t's stable and also gives nice system performance !


Given Ryzen's L3 is a victim cache, I agree that generally latency is what you want.


----------



## lgustavomp (Mar 27, 2019)

I'm curious to see the impact of high memory frequency on cpu temperature, if there is some.


----------



## FlanK3r (Apr 18, 2019)

One of the best OC guide ever! Many thanks for this article and hard work with software!


----------



## Lindatje (Apr 18, 2019)

I have now this stabiel.


----------



## Zubasa (Apr 19, 2019)

Lindatje said:


> View attachment 121314
> 
> I have now this stabiel.


That is a quite high voltage on the SOC, I would try to lower it.
You shouldn't need more than 1.1V for DDR4 3466, my TR does it at around 1.06V.


----------



## Lindatje (Apr 19, 2019)

Zubasa said:


> That is a quite high voltage on the SOC, I would try to lower it.
> You shouldn't need more than 1.1V for DDR4 3466, my TR does it at around 1.06V.


Its on 'auto' for the SoC voltage.


----------



## Zubasa (Apr 19, 2019)

Lindatje said:


> Its on 'auto' for the SoC voltage.


Becareful with Auto voltage, many motherboards are overly aggressive.
They just blast a ton of volts into things and hope it work stable.


----------



## FlanK3r (Apr 19, 2019)

depends on chip also, if he has Summit Ridge or Pinnacle Ridge (I do not see it on screen)


----------



## Jism (Apr 19, 2019)

Zubasa said:


> Becareful with Auto voltage, many motherboards are overly aggressive.
> They just blast a ton of volts into things and hope it work stable.



As AMD already said, it's not really the voltage that degrades chips, but the current. The Auto setting is pretty fine. Undervolting requires lots of testing and i dont think people are going to use a CPU for more then 10 years. At least i was'nt planning to use my 2700x for 10 years.


----------



## smamo (Apr 22, 2019)

1usmus - thank you for sharing all of your learnings with us! The world of memory tweaking is full of both opportunity and frustration, and comprehensive guides like this one from experts in the community are invaluable.

Unfortunately I have Hynix MFR (F4-3000C15-8GRBB) and I am attempting to tweak on my early Ryzen 7 1700. I have found several different sets of speeds and timings that are close to stable and I _can_ get away with using them, but an infrequent BSOD during stress testing means it's not 100% stable. I'm still searching for the optimal combination of frequency and timings.

When using your recommended TestMem5 v0.12, sometimes the program will stop running. The timer will continue but none of the tests are actually running. I believe this only happens when my RAM is not 100% stable. Is this an expected behavior?


----------



## Jism (Apr 22, 2019)

Try a earlyer version of memtest. I woud'nt go with any memory tweaking if it's not 100% stable. You could experience data loss in the worst case.


----------



## smamo (Apr 23, 2019)

Thanks for the suggestion Jism but it looks like the prior version of this testmem software is from 2001 and is for DOS. I am pretty sure that this behavior of the test stopping is a symptom of an unstable memory overclock. If I am truly stable, the test runs fine.

I have finally been able to achieve what looks to be a fully stable overclock. For anyone else with crappy Hynix MFR like me and a 1st gen Ryzen, maybe this will help you. DRAM voltage is 1.40v. SoC voltage is automatically set by my motherboard and I cannot change it. tRC and tRFC seem to greatly affect both my ability to boot and my stability. I think that tRDRDSCL and tWRWRSCL also have a large impact on stability. I really wanted to get these to 4 but I don't think I can do that at this frequency.

These settings give me a latency as measured by AIDA64 of ~77ns. Reducing latency is my primary target in this whole adventure. FYI my Ryzen 7 1700 is overclocked to 3.8GHz using p-states.

I want to keep tweaking but I've already spent so many hours going down this rabbit hole! I don't think there is much more than I can gain from this hardware.


----------



## Jism (Apr 23, 2019)

Have you tried the latest? https://www.memtest86.com/download.htm

DDR4 is so much more advanced related to testing then back in 2001 was, writing single digits and expecting a clean result. The latest offers hammering and all, very suitable for rough testing. I woud'nt take 0 errors after 5 completed runs minimum.

Edit: Hynix is'nt so bad. I still managed a clean 3400Mhz out of 3200Mhz on stock settings / voltages. I have'nt bin playing yet with timings because i'm using Primocache. I cant afford any memory errors going on.


----------



## smamo (Apr 23, 2019)

I don't think that's the same software. I am using the testmem5 0.12 software recommended by 1usmus with his custom test script.


----------



## Jism (Apr 23, 2019)

From 2001? And what do you think memtest of this year does?


----------



## smamo (Apr 23, 2019)

No, the prior version of testmem is from 2001. The one I am using is much more recent. I'm not an expert, I am just using the recommended stability testing program recommended by 1usmus, the author of this wonderful guide. He may be able to shed more light on it.

https://www.overclock.net/forum/27577522-post2594.html


----------



## _larry (May 6, 2019)

Zubasa said:


> TBH Samsung E-Die is not that bad for daily use, you should be able to get it running @3200 using the Calculator.
> Because even when running @3200, the Calculator gives you more optimized values compare to the XMP settings anyway.
> You could still see some gains, and 3200 shouldn't be hard to stablize with the right settings.


Finally have some time to try it now. Would be awesome to have the 3200mhz stable. I will play around with it and see what happens...I have NEVER been able to get it stable above 3066mhz...this guide is a huge help though.


----------



## CityCultivator (May 8, 2019)

I'm getting a Dell Inspiron 7375. It has a ryzen 2700u.
Here are bios images, showing that memory clock and timings can be modified.
Reading this article, it says that multirank dimms are locked to 2400MHz max. Are there any single rank high clock sodimms? Does these exist? Does someone have any link, or know how to recognise those?


----------



## Voluman (May 13, 2019)

Great guide and article, thank you.
Any chance to test some memory intensive application too? Winrar, 7zip, superpi 32m? I guess your gaming selection represent results to bigger audience.


----------



## Caring1 (May 14, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> I'm getting a Dell Inspiron 7375. It has a ryzen 2700u.
> Here are bios images, showing that memory clock and timings can be modified.
> Reading this article, it says that multirank dimms are locked to 2400MHz max. Are there any single rank high clock sodimms? Does these exist? Does someone have any link, or know how to recognise those?


Start your own thread and ask away.


----------



## CityCultivator (May 15, 2019)

Caring1 said:


> Start your own thread and ask away.


Yeah, I shall start that, when I get the laptop.
I was just asking, because this thread appears, by the title, to be about ryzen memory overclocking and the laptop I am getting is a ryzen one, with memory overclocking support.


----------



## Papaulus (May 18, 2019)

Thank you very much 1usmus.
Hi all, One question, What about LoadLineCalibration of Soc Voltage? Its important for ram satbility? I have various options, Auto,Regular,Medium,High or Extreme.

Thanks



Papaulus said:


> Hi all, One question, What about LoadLineCalibration of Soc Voltage? Its important for ram satbility? I have various options, Auto,Regular,Medium,High or Extreme.
> 
> Thanks


Finally I tested all options and the best for my is Auto, the other give more errors than Auto.


----------



## Papaulus (May 19, 2019)

Finally Stable 3200 CL14 on my R5 1600+Strix b350f! The key for my is the tRDWR+tWRRD values (after testing 6-1,6-2,6-3,6-4,7-1...) changed from 6-3 (Calculator Default) to 7-4 Thanks 1usmus! Thanks you very much  Power Down Disabled. 1.35 Ram Vol and 1.050v for the Soc Vol with recomended procODT+RTT.


----------



## mechtech (May 21, 2019)

Great tool, also lead me to thaiphoon burner, also that showed me my ram was Hynix MFR-TFC, which was a bit of a bummer, but it does have 3200 XMP though.

A question though,* 1usmus, *your DRAM tool, will you ever include 2133, and 2400 memory speeds, so we can get optimal timings from those speeds?

Thanks


----------



## WuY276 (May 26, 2019)

Config: MSI X470 Gaming Plus, R7 2700, 2x16GB (dual rank) OEM samsung B-Die with custom radiators. At 3333+ with any configuration of timings, RTT, CAD gives such error during windows boot. Blue more or less, but no complete BSOD. Also sometimes freeze at MSI bios logo. Is there a problem with the memory controller or motherboard?


----------



## bensfunworld (May 27, 2019)

I'm at a bit of a loss here now. Can I start increasing Memory clock speeds now? Im using CMK16GX4M2A2133C13 (I know it isn't the best but it's what I've got). The image shows where all my settings are, with the exception being I'm running at 2400MHz, not 2666. I can't increase my speed or the system won't post, I can't really change settings either or it will still not post. So I have no real idea where to go from here.


----------



## Amber Shade (May 29, 2019)

Not sure if my message not got lost, but... I tried to ask for explanation on tRC. In your guide it's stated to be tRAS + tRP, but your calculator prefers slightly different values, and what works for me is a bit higher too (I have SpekTek chips, used Micron D-die because that's what seems to work, but using 3000 preset for 2800 freq because it's unstable otherwise). It's 16-16-16-16-28-46 stable, but 16+28=44 sooo...? Also, I take it FAW is totaly trial and error?
Fun thing is that I seem to be dialing pretty close numbers just randomly. I mean, I've dialed in FAW 27, and it just won't work at 26... etc


----------



## ECC_is_best (Jun 4, 2019)

@1usmus Hey Yuri, can you please help promote the idea that we want faster ECC for the Ryzen? I'm sure you must have seen hundreds of others asking for it... If we can have 5000Mhz non-ECC for Ryzen, then I would happy to shell out loads for 4000+Mhz ECC for Ryzen... Mistakes are for me to make, not my computer.

Happy to help however I can.


----------



## eyedexe (Jun 9, 2019)

I have a question about the "Daisy Chain" Technology:

Basically the traces runs to a slot then to the other in the same channel, but which slot is first? A1 or A2? In fact, the best performing slots are A2 und B2.


----------



## evilhf (Jun 10, 2019)

What is the best current motherboard of 2 memory slots, to achieve the highest possible frequencies.
I have gskill ddr 4000 cl17 and I want to get the most out of them!


----------



## EarthDog (Jun 10, 2019)

evilhf said:


> What is the best current motherboard of 2 memory slots, to achieve the highest possible frequencies.
> I have gskill ddr 4000 cl17 and I want to get the most out of them!


good luck getting that out of ryzen on anything. Return that memory and buy something more appropriate for the platform... ddr4 3200 on the qvl list.


----------



## Deleted member 188355 (Jun 16, 2019)

2700X on C7H with 2x16GB DR RAM here.
I've got it stable on one of the inbuilt Stilt Timing presets with a little lower frequency and am looking to learn more.

I'm currently running 3333Mhz. When i take procODT and RTT values from the page7 3333 DR setting instead of leaving them on Auto, that frequency does not become more or less stable - instead, memory training completely fails with Code F9.
I do not think you would intentionally publish untested settings, so maybe there's some other related setting that MUST be set with procODT and RTT that you did not mention on page 7?

Unlike timings, my motherboard does not show the current value of RTT_xxx in the settings screen, so i have no way of knowing what numbers "Auto" eventually comes up with.


----------



## evilhf (Jun 27, 2019)

I have 2x8gb gskill royal 4000mhz cl17.
The maximum I achieved with my ryzen 5 1600x and msi motherboard x370 gaming pro carbon was 3400mhz cl14.
On the motherboard bios it has option up to 4200mhz.
I will get the zen2 3700x at launch, and it has support for 3733mhz 1: 1 sync or 4000 asynchronous.
My question is: Will my motherboard limit the memory frequency.
According to 1usmus my mother board and memory topology T is not good =<


----------



## Mirasss (Jul 1, 2019)

Good day everyone,
 I would have a question about DDR voltage on my Asrock Taichi X470 board. and Ryzen 7 2700x CPU I managed to stabilize 3466 at Cl14 (fast mode on DDR calculator) However, the SOC is much higher at 1.15V. 

But my question is different. When I set the DDR voltage in bios, it actually shows (bios and HWinfo) a voltage of about 0.02V more. so instead of 1.435V... it is 1.456V showing. I wonder what can be believed, especially to the will of VTT. 

The discussions I read that it shows higher and another with the same but I think that with a different motherboard. But I didn't find an answer.

 Thank you in advance. And excuse my "Google English" 

Bye


----------



## EarthDog (Jul 1, 2019)

Mirasss said:


> I wonder what can be believed, especially to the will of VTT.


Software is notoriously not correct. That said, a difference of .02V is nothing. Move along.


----------



## Deadly NightShade (Jul 7, 2019)

At first,I'm sorry if my English is bad...because I'm Japanese.

I bought G.Skill F4-3600C19D-32GSXWB(Hynjix CJR,DR), and
combined with Ryzen7 1700X and MSI X370 Gaming Pro Carbon(AGESA=PinnaclePI 1.0.0.6).
the result is below.




Before(left) : DDR4-3200 16-18-18-36 Auto

After(right) :From calculator and manually configured(Testmem5,LinX AMD,Prime95 passed)
DDR4-3200 DRAM=1.350V, SoC=1.05V.
VDDP and CLDO,VPP = Auto, and it is not displayed on HWiNFO.

I failed to boot in 1st process of (Page 5:Theory: Sequence for Tuning RAM / SOC),
and tested all of setting within possibility.

I want to configure more if I can.
Please tell me the solution.

Other settings that I tried is below:

16-18-18-18-36-54 tFRC=432 : doesn't POST.
16-18-18-19-38-56 tFRC=448 : doesn't POST.
changed ProcODT=80ohm : Crash in BIOS.
changed ProcODT=60ohm,53ohm : doesn't POST.
RttNom=Disabled : doesn't POST.
RttPark =Disabled : doesn't POST.


----------



## jojolapin102 (Jul 15, 2019)

Hi, thank you @1usmus for this excellent guide !
I am a bit late, but I have a little question, do you know, or does anyone know, if the Gigabyte AX370 Gaming K7 has a T-topology or a daisy chain routing for RAM ?
Thanks


----------



## xorbe (Jul 15, 2019)

Deadly NightShade said:


> At first,I'm sorry if my English is bad...because I'm Japanese.
> 
> I bought G.Skill F4-3600C19D-32GSXWB(Hynjix CJR,DR), and
> combined with Ryzen7 1700X and MSI X370 Gaming Pro Carbon(AGESA=PinnaclePI 1.0.0.6).
> ...



That's a 2x16GB kit.
Try 3133-18-18-18-18-35-2T @ 1.375v (all other settings 'auto').
Try 3000-16-17-17-17-34-2T @ 1.375v (all other settings 'auto').
Try 2933-16-17-17-17-33-2T @ 1.375v (all other settings 'auto').
Try 2666-14-15-15-15-30-2T @ 1.375v (all other settings 'auto').


----------



## Amber Shade (Jul 16, 2019)

Deadly NightShade said:


> At first,I'm sorry if my English is bad...because I'm Japanese.
> 
> I bought G.Skill F4-3600C19D-32GSXWB(Hynjix CJR,DR), and
> combined with Ryzen7 1700X and MSI X370 Gaming Pro Carbon(AGESA=PinnaclePI 1.0.0.6).
> ...


have you tried increasing voltage? Also, increasing tRFC one step might help


----------



## Deadly NightShade (Jul 16, 2019)

@xorbe 
I want to stabilize it higher clock ,and lower latency...both of those(if I can).
Sorry,but thanks for the advice.

@Amber Shade 
I haven't tried configure DRAM voltage beyond 1.35V
because I fear to break DRAM due to excessive voltage.

I'm considering to increase DRAM voltage up to 1.40V now.

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## biffzinker (Jul 16, 2019)

Deadly NightShade said:


> @xorbe
> I want to stabilize it higher clock ,and lower latency...both of those(if I can).
> Sorry,but thanks for the advice.
> 
> ...


Should be safe up to 1.45V everything after is up to you.


----------



## Aureliano (Jul 17, 2019)

Deadly NightShade said:


> At first,I'm sorry if my English is bad...because I'm Japanese.
> 
> I bought G.Skill F4-3600C19D-32GSXWB(Hynjix CJR,DR), and
> combined with Ryzen7 1700X and MSI X370 Gaming Pro Carbon(AGESA=PinnaclePI 1.0.0.6).
> ...



Hitting 3466 or higher with DR CJR is very possible.

First set DRAM Frequency to 3466. Set primary timings to 16-19-19-19-36. Leave the rest auto.

The DRAM Voltage and SOC Voltage combinations given by the calculator are very good starting points. They work in pairs. Given a DRAM Voltage there is a corresponding optimal SOC Voltage. Moving higher or lower decreases stability, especially at high frequency.

The first step in tuning is finding the best ProcODT and RTT_Park. Though the calculator suggests 53 or 60 ProcODT for Hynix CJR, my CJR sticks work best at 48 ProcODT and 34 RTT_Park while my JJR sticks work best at 53 ProcODT and 40 RTT_Park. You have to experiment yourself.

Next you need to find the best combination of DRAM Voltage and SOC Voltage. For first gen Ryzen and X370 and CJR at 3466 the calculator suggests 1.29 and 1.075. I would fix the DRAM Voltage at 1.29 and try SOC Voltage between 1.05 and 1.1 step by step. Notice the change in stability and find the best SOC Voltage.

Now you should have a stable setting at loose timings. You can try to tune the timings. Tighten or loosen based on the DRAM Calculator.

Due to inconsistency in memory training on Ryzen, what appears to be a stable setting may fail after reboot. What finally got me to 3600 on Asus X399 is increasing VTTDDR, Vref, VPP.


----------



## xorbe (Jul 17, 2019)

Deadly NightShade said:


> I want to stabilize it higher clock ,and lower latency...both of those(if I can).
> Sorry,but thanks for the advice.



I tried 1500X + g.skill 3600 ram, and that's what I wound up with.  Just sayin', sorry.


----------



## Bill05 (Jul 19, 2019)

@1usmus , I have a 2 x 8 GB Flare X kit (F4-3200C14D-16GFX) that I am attempting to OC with a Ryzen 3 2200G on an ASRock B450 Pro4 motherboard.  Newbie here, but I seem to have trouble getting minimal errors @3333.  I have my bus manually set to 100, SOC to 1.0875, and VDRAM at 1.375 (I think that was the max voltage suggested for that speed at safe).  I have more troubleshooting to do, but is there anything different to consider because I am using an APU?

Edit - Yes, I have the calculator set to Zen 1, in case you were wondering.


----------



## dado82rm (Jul 23, 2019)

Hi All i would like to call all the people that have samsung e-die ram
i have a Patriot pv416g340c6k 11ec1
Patriot Web site nad this is the SKU.
Strangely enough Taiphoon Burner and Rammon read the two stick one as Patriot ant the other as Greenfield Networks, the specs are the same though.


Spoiler: Spect THaiphoon Burner



Prepared by Thaiphoon Burner Super Blaster
-------------------------------------------------------------
                         MEMORY MODULE
-------------------------------------------------------------
Manufacturer             : Greenfield Networks
Series                   : Not determined
Part Number              : 3200 C16 Series
Serial Number            : 00000000h
JEDEC DIMM Label         : 8GB 2Rx8 PC4-2133P-UB0-10
Architecture             : DDR4 SDRAM UDIMM
Speed Grade              : DDR4-2133P downbin
Capacity                 : 8 GB (16 components)
Organization             : 1024M x64 (2 ranks)
Register Manufacturer    : N/A
Register Model           : N/A
Manufacturing Date       : Undefined
Manufacturing Location   : Unknown: 02h
Revision / Raw Card      : 0001h / B0 (8 layers)
-------------------------------------------------------------
                        DRAM COMPONENTS
-------------------------------------------------------------
Manufacturer             : Samsung
Part Number              : K4A4G085W?-BCPB
Package                  : Standard Monolithic 78-ball FBGA
Die Density / Count      : 4 Gb  / 1 die
Composition              : 512Mb x8 (32Mb x8 x 16 banks)
Clock Frequency          : 1067 MHz (0,938 ns)
Minimum Timing Delays    : 15-15-15-36-50
Read Latencies Supported : 19T, 18T, 16T, 15T, 14T, 13T, 12T...
Supply Voltage           : 1,20 V
XMP Certified            : 1600 MHz / 16-18-18-36-64 / 1,35 V
XMP Extreme              : Not programmed
SPD Revision             : 1.0 / January 2014
XMP Revision             : 2.0 / December 2013
-------------------------------------------------------------
                         SOURCE SPD DUMP
-------------------------------------------------------------
000  23 10 0C 02 84 19 00 08 00 00 00 03 09 03 00 00
010  00 00 08 0C F4 1B 00 00 6C 6C 6C 11 08 74 20 08
020  00 05 70 03 00 A8 1E 2B 2B 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
030  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 16 36 16 36
040  16 36 16 36 00 20 2B 0C 2B 0C 2B 0C 2B 0C 00 00
050  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
060  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
070  00 00 00 00 00 EC B5 CE 00 00 00 00 00 C2 F2 F0
080  11 11 01 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
090  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
0A0  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
0B0  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
0C0  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
0D0  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
0E0  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
0F0  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 DE 27
100  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
110  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
120  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
130  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
140  85 85 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 33 32 30 30 20 43 31
150  36 20 53 65 72 69 65 73 00 00 00 00 00 01 80 CE
160  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
170  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
180  0C 4A 01 20 00 00 00 00 00 A3 00 00 05 F4 07 00
190  00 50 56 56 10 B4 40 20 08 00 05 70 03 00 B0 1E
1A0  2D 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 FB F6 00 00 00 00 00
1B0  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
1C0  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
1D0  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
1E0  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
1F0  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00





Spoiler: Aida64 Spd



Proprietà modulo di memoria: 
   Nome modulo   [ TRIAL VERSION ] 
   Numero di serie   Nessuno 
   Capacità modulo   8 GB (2 ranks, 16 banks) 
   Tipo modulo   [ TRIAL VERSION ] 
   Tipo memoria   DDR4 SDRAM 
   Velocità (XMP)   DDR4-3200 (1600 MHz) 
   Velocità   DDR4-2133 (1066 MHz) 
   Ampiezza bus   64 bit 
   Tensione (XMP)   1.35 V 
   Tensione   1.2 V 
   Metodo rilevamento errore   Nessuno 
   Produttore DRAM   Samsung 
   DRAM Stepping   00h 
   SDRAM Die Count   1 

  Timing della memoria: 
   @ 1600 MHz (XMP)   17-18-18-36 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS) 
   @ 1600 MHz (XMP)   16-18-18-36 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS) 
   @ 1500 MHz (XMP)   15-17-17-34 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS) 
   @ 1400 MHz (XMP)   14-16-16-32 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS) 
   @ 1300 MHz (XMP)   13-14-14-30 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS) 
   @ 1200 MHz (XMP)   12-13-13-27 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS) 
   @ 1100 MHz (XMP)   11-12-12-25 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS) 
   @ 900 MHz (XMP)   9-10-10-21 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS) 
   @ 1066 MHz   19-15-15-36 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS) / 50-278-171-118-6-4-6-23 (RC-RFC1-RFC2-RFC4-RRDL-RRDS-CCDL-FAW) 
   @ 1066 MHz   18-15-15-36 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS) / 50-278-171-118-6-4-6-23 (RC-RFC1-RFC2-RFC4-RRDL-RRDS-CCDL-FAW) 
   @ 1066 MHz   16-15-15-36 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS) / 50-278-171-118-6-4-6-23 (RC-RFC1-RFC2-RFC4-RRDL-RRDS-CCDL-FAW) 
   @ 1066 MHz   15-15-15-36 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS) / 50-278-171-118-6-4-6-23 (RC-RFC1-RFC2-RFC4-RRDL-RRDS-CCDL-FAW) 
   @ 1037 MHz   14-14-14-35 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS) / 49-270-166-115-6-4-6-22 (RC-RFC1-RFC2-RFC4-RRDL-RRDS-CCDL-FAW) 
   @ 962 MHz   13-13-13-32 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS) / 45-251-155-106-6-4-6-21 (RC-RFC1-RFC2-RFC4-RRDL-RRDS-CCDL-FAW) 
   @ 888 MHz   12-12-12-30 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS) / 42-232-143-98-5-4-5-19 (RC-RFC1-RFC2-RFC4-RRDL-RRDS-CCDL-FAW) 
   @ 814 MHz   11-11-11-27 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS) / 38-212-131-90-5-4-5-18 (RC-RFC1-RFC2-RFC4-RRDL-RRDS-CCDL-FAW) 
   @ 666 MHz   9-9-9-22 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS) / 31-174-107-74-4-3-4-14 (RC-RFC1-RFC2-RFC4-RRDL-RRDS-CCDL-FAW) 

  Extreme Memory Profile v2.0: 
   Nome profilo   Enthusiast (Certified) 
   Velocità   DDR4-3200 (1600 MHz) 
   Tensione   1.35 V 
   DiMM per canale raccomandate   1 
   @ 1600 MHz   17-18-18-36 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS) / 64-416-256-176-9-6-36 (RC-RFC1-RFC2-RFC4-RRDL-RRDS-FAW) 
   @ 1600 MHz   16-18-18-36 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS) / 64-416-256-176-9-6-36 (RC-RFC1-RFC2-RFC4-RRDL-RRDS-FAW) 
   @ 1500 MHz   15-17-17-34 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS) / 60-390-240-165-9-6-33 (RC-RFC1-RFC2-RFC4-RRDL-RRDS-FAW) 
   @ 1400 MHz   14-16-16-32 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS) / 56-364-224-154-8-6-31 (RC-RFC1-RFC2-RFC4-RRDL-RRDS-FAW) 
   @ 1300 MHz   13-14-14-30 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS) / 52-338-208-143-8-5-29 (RC-RFC1-RFC2-RFC4-RRDL-RRDS-FAW) 
   @ 1200 MHz   12-13-13-27 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS) / 48-312-192-132-7-5-27 (RC-RFC1-RFC2-RFC4-RRDL-RRDS-FAW) 
   @ 1100 MHz   11-12-12-25 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS) / 44-286-176-121-7-5-25 (RC-RFC1-RFC2-RFC4-RRDL-RRDS-FAW) 
   @ 900 MHz   9-10-10-21 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS) / 36-234-144-99-6-4-20 (RC-RFC1-RFC2-RFC4-RRDL-RRDS-FAW) 

  Caratteristiche modulo di memoria: 
   Monolithic DRAM Device   Sì 
   Thermal Sensor   Assente 

  Produttore: 
   Nome società   Patriot Memory 
   Informazioni sul prodotto   https://patriotmemory.com/product-category/computer-memory



so far i managed to be almost stable at 3133 very tight timing getting a couple of errors
i cant find any combination from Ryzen calculator, the one that get close enought is the V2 of the Samsung E Die but need a bit of changes to have it stable

Can we try to help each other and try to find out what work best and fix this once and for all??

You can use this place to save you pictures
Samsung E-Die


----------



## Deadly NightShade (Jul 25, 2019)

@biffzinker
@Aureliano

I tried to configure setting as you suggested.
as a result,I confirmed some issues about my CPU and MB.

1.It can't POST except ProcODT=68.6ohm and RTT_PARK=240ohm.

2.It causes BSOD in OS when DRAM voltage is 1.38V or higher.

3.POST failed when SoC Voltage is 1.05V.

4.If OS boot succeed, a lot of errors always detected by testmem5.
  (not relate to DRAM and SoC Voltage.)

I think that these issues are caused by IMC and MB's limit.

Thanks for the advice.

@xorbe
No problem.thanks.


----------



## biffzinker (Jul 25, 2019)

Deadly NightShade said:


> It causes BSOD in OS when DRAM voltage is 1.38V or higher.


Sometimes less voltage is better for stability. These Hynix sticks from PNY I'm using respond to less voltage.


----------



## Deadly NightShade (Jul 25, 2019)

@biffzinker
I tried to configure DRAM Voltage as 1.29V and between 1.35V-1.40V.(interval = 0.01V)

If I have possibility that stable the setting(3466-16-19-19-19-36),
I should try to configure DRAM voltage between 1.30V-1.34V...I'm right?

Please tell me your DRAM voltage setting If I can...


----------



## 3D1Hn0 (Jul 25, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> Sometimes less voltage is better for stability. These Hynix sticks from PNY I'm using respond to less voltage.


Agreed.
4x8GB HyperX Predator (Hynix CJR) 3200MHz C16 running well @ 3600MHz C16 with 1.35V


----------



## Aureliano (Jul 27, 2019)

Deadly NightShade said:


> @biffzinker
> I tried to configure DRAM Voltage as 1.29V and between 1.35V-1.40V.(interval = 0.01V)
> 
> If I have possibility that stable the setting(3466-16-19-19-19-36),
> ...



I suppose you are using memory slots 2, 4 right? If not, change to 2, 4. Try releasing t_RP to 20.


----------



## Deadly NightShade (Jul 27, 2019)

@Aureliano

Of course, I'm using DIMM2, 4 slot.
incidentally, My MB(X370 Gaming Pro Carbon)is T-Topology.

and when tRP=20, couldn't POST with any setting.

Thanks.


----------



## Storx (Aug 19, 2019)

I am looking for a bit of advice...

I am awaiting the release of the 3950x on Sep 7th as rumored with the intentions to more than likely purchase it over the 3900x. As someone who has never spent much time in overclocking memory before and typically just bought the cheapest memory I could on all my gaming PCs for the past 12 years, i am taking memory seriously in this situation due to the overwhelming amount of gain I am seeing posted vs running the ram out of the box without changing any settings. 

I am planning to use this new setup for gaming/casual use mostly, but have the intentions of trying out streaming with this new rig. 

I just read the linked article and it mentioned that he got some pretty good results on Hynix, but everyone is telling me to go 16gb 3200CL14 ram over on Reddit to get the better Samsung B-die ram... but i was reading the recommendations from AMD on RAM and they stated 3600CL16 for best value/performance and 3733/CL17 as the performance sweet spot. 

So do i really focus on B-Die ram like the masses on Reddit is pointing me or focus more on the CL and Frequency of the ram??

For example... looking at a few options i have on my build list...
Patriot Viper Steel 16 GB (2 x 8 GB) DDR4-3733CL17, Timing: 17-21-21, $98.99 Hynix C-Die
Crucial Ballistix Elite 16 GB (2 x 8 GB) DDR4-3600CL16, Timing 16-18-18, $149.99 Samsung B-Die
Team Dark Pro 16 GB (2 x 8 GB) DDR4-3200CL14, Timing 14-14-14, 129.99 Samsung B-Die

Like which option should i be looking at? 
I know buildzoid did a video on RAM and stated his best performance he got was OC his 3466CL15 G-Skill Sniper X to 3800CL16 with infinity fabric of 1900 on the 3900x


----------



## Emboldi (Aug 23, 2019)

Been trying for two weeks to get a stable DRAM setup on 3600 with and corsair LPX3200. Hope I get there looking through this thread. Only used USMUS1 with small tweaks. Hoped MEG ACE would push the CPU and RAM better. Running plenty of cooling on RAM and CPU.


----------



## hzy4 (Sep 23, 2019)

Overclocking RAM PC will not even boot.
G.Skill TridentZ F4-3600C16-8GTZR (B-die) overclocked to 3733Mhz CL16 with the following result:




When I try to tighten the timings (first 5) to the recommended by DRAM Calculator the PC will not boot. DRAM voltage is 1.45v
As I understand this thread correctly that is the first step to do. Do you have any advice, or is it the max the kit will do? I also tried to punch in all numbers and voltages with the same result - not booting.


----------



## Oberon (Sep 23, 2019)

You need to read the article the thread is about, specifically THIS page (though you really should read the whole thing.)


----------



## 3D1Hn0 (Sep 23, 2019)

3D1Hn0 said:


> Agreed.
> 4x8GB HyperX Predator (Hynix CJR) 3200MHz C16 running well @ 3600MHz C16 with 1.35V


Just quoting myself to report that I was wrong about my system's stability.
After a while I got a bunch of BSoD and after digging into the issue I found that at 3466MHz the mems went more stable.


----------



## hzy4 (Sep 23, 2019)

Oberon said:


> You need to read the article the thread is about, specifically THIS page (though you really should read the whole thing.)


What made you think I did not read it? What exactly on the page are you pointing to?
My 1st screenshot is from Ryzen Master with 3733Mhz CL16. When I tried to tighten timings CL14-14-16-14-28 I set all the values this pic shows including gear down mode, power down mode, procODT, rtt_NOM values etc. This is what I meant by 1st step -"Part0: System startup" - but it doesnt start that is my issue. Do you have any suggestions what to set or what else to set?


----------



## Oberon (Sep 23, 2019)

Sorry, your post did not seem to indicate that you had configured the termination block settings. If you've done that though, there's a bit of text on the page helpfully titled "Troubleshooting: Tips & Tricks" in the linked article that lays out your next step in plain text.


----------



## hzy4 (Sep 23, 2019)

Copied the settings from a guy named "Cidious" on the "Share your AIDA64 benchmark" thread, worked like a dream. I am currently still on 1.45v will try lowering it. In my opinion the timing from DRAM Calculator even the SAFE preset is too high to even post.


DRAM Calculator suggestion:


----------



## ECC_is_best (Sep 23, 2019)

"Only a few errors"?! These are computers... Don't they need to consistently compute? We need fast ECC for the Ryzen!


----------



## warcraft (Oct 20, 2019)

Hello.
is this CRC Error Critical?
And how can i fix it ?



by the way . i changed timings . is it because of that ?


----------



## PeterPeter (Oct 25, 2019)

First of all as a Ryzen-user (3700X and LPX 3333 MT/s and CL=16, Samsung B die) I thank 1usmus for all the effort he has put in his guide and DRAM Calculator. A little request for @1usmus , could you port the DRAM Calculator to Linux or open-source the code on GitHub or GitLab so that somebody else can do that?

I have been using his DRAM Calculator. At first - the earlier version from July/August i had no success because the voltages were much too high. With his revised voltages in the latest version (early september) I immediately got it stable at 3666 MT/s and sharp timings ("fast"), however @3666 MT/s once every 20'ish boots the BIOS reset the memory to default (yikes). However, for the PROC ODT I need at least 60 Ohm to get it work well. The RAM would be stable with lower PROC ODT resistances but I had weird issues with POST-ing (long POST-time, weird powercycling behavior). I only found out that PROC ODT is the problem because somebody pointed it out to me after I complained about the horrible POST-ing behavior on my Gigabyte motherboard. I read that for dual rank memory the PROC ODT needs to be a bit higher, so it makes sense that I need 60 Ohm but the DRAM Calculator recommended 53 Ohm as preferred resistance. Could it be that 60 Ohm would be a better advice for dual rank RAM? Other people who have dual rank RAM can chip in and share which value works best for them. Could it be that with a better PROC ODT value now I can get it stable at 3666 MT/s or is it more likely that the IF on my CPU is the problem?

For me as a new Ryzen-user and inexperienced overclocker (I only had tweaked graphics cards, this was my first unlocked motherboard) this was the most frustrating part of the overclocking process. I suggest to put a bit more information on PROC ODT, CAD Bus and PTT in the guide if he has time for it, especially for the newcomers to Ryzen. What are those resistances and how to find the best values. Now I finally found a source with more informatino but it is quite difficult to find that information with a search engine.


----------



## dado82rm (Oct 25, 2019)

I can get stable at rated Samsung e_die 3200 on msi x470 gaming pro (non carbon) only with bios 120 I found out that newer bioses push pbo CPU too high in clock and ram can't keep up I use procodt 53 48 off off 24 24 24 24
Bios 120 I get CPU on load at 4.05ghz but bios 1.d0 push CPU at 4.125ghz on load but getting errors on ram


----------



## ECC_is_best (Oct 25, 2019)

I don't get why we can't have fast ECC


----------



## K_lu (Nov 8, 2019)

Hi,

Does somebody know the Micron j-die ? I don't find it in ryzen dram calculator...

My RAM is DDR4 HyperX Fury, 16 Go (2 x 8 Go), 3466 MHz, CAS 16 (HX434C16FB3K2/16)

Thx


----------



## kitokitic (Nov 8, 2019)

guys anyone here with Asus x370 prime pro (bios 5220) + R5-2600 (currently on 4,1ghz (1,33v)) + Aegis 3000 (2x8gb; G.Skill F4-3000C16-8GISB H5AN8G8NAFR-TFC)) and managed to achieve at least 3000mhz on the RAM?
I tried many combinations from the calc and there is no way I can get it stable or even to boot above 2800mhz.

these are 2800 (fast, v1) stable settings (calc and bios):






































these are 3000 (safe; v1) from calc that I just can't get to work:







I tried CPU at default speeds, raising RAM V, SOC, tried alt settings from calc... no idea where to go from here. I must be doing something wrong, I hope.

any suggestion for different RAM 2x8 if it comes to that (something on the cheaper side up to 3600)?
my goal is max perf in games. don't care about benching.

thanks.


----------



## teeradbacesi (Nov 21, 2019)

This might be a bit silly, but I don't know where I should STOP in the process noted on page 5 of the guide:









						AMD Ryzen Memory Tweaking & Overclocking Guide
					

Memory overclocking has a significant impact on performance of AMD Ryzen-powered machines, but the alleged complexity of memory tweaking on this platform, largely fueled by misinformation and lack of documentation, has kept some enthusiasts away from it. We want to change this.




					www.techpowerup.com
				




The final graphic ("Part 4:  Additional Voltages") says "At present, we use the "advanced" voltages for system debugging."  Does that mean I should stop with "Part 3:  Tuning CAD_BUS" if I pass the stress tests without problem?

Also, the "Advanced" and "Power Supply System" pages of the Calculator have quite a few settings that aren't mentioned in the guide (basically, everything past the CAD_BUS Timings section).  Am I supposed to set them?  At which stage?


----------



## teeradbacesi (Nov 22, 2019)

Then let me rephrase my question from above:  At what point did *YOU *(the reader) stop in the memory overclocking guide? Just entering the t-values (timings) on the Calculator's Main page? Timings and ProcODT + RTT? Timings and ProcODT + RTT and CAD_BUS? Even further?


----------



## teeradbacesi (Nov 25, 2019)

AMD has just released a new chipset driver for my X570 motherboard:



			https://www.amd.com/en/support/chipsets/amd-socket-am4/x570
		


If I install that, do I first revert back from the BIOS changes I made based on this version of the Calculator?


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 25, 2019)

It shouldn't, but, you will have to find out.


----------



## teeradbacesi (Nov 26, 2019)

EarthDog said:


> It shouldn't, but, you will have to find out.


I updated the new chipset drivers right over the top of the old ones and didn't change anything on the system.  No problems at all.  Thanks.


----------



## facelessONE (Nov 26, 2019)

First of all I apologize for probably being one of the many to bother you with this, in my defense I've read your articles thoroughly and applied that knowledge and tools in my DRAM tweaking attempts, so I didn't come straight here to annoy you with this. But still, I am honestly sorry. The only reason I'm doing this because I am desperate. I've sent the very same message directly to the thread starter but I guess he's a busy man and it'll be more effective to ask here as well.

My PC Specs:
Ryzen 7 1700 (Stock cooler)
Asus B350-F Strix (The whole case has only 1 exhaust fan. I'll buy a new case but I think for the same money I can sell this Motherboard add the same amount of money and get a better motherboard, but I'm trying to avoid buying a new Motherboard. Can those case fans really have a major impact on memory overclock?)
GTX 1060 6GB Palit Jetstream (Not that it's relevant but still leaving it here in case it is)
G.Skill Trident Z RGB F4-3200C16D-16GTZRX when I got the ram I just plugged it in, went to bios and enabled D.O.C.P. profile for 3200MHz and it worked but the problem is that games crash after a while and when I run TestMem5 it reports many errors. At first I ran MemTest86(4 cycles) and it didn't register any error which was odd.

The stock DOCP timings are 16-18-18-18-38-56 and so on. Thaiphoon Burner says it's a Samsung B-Die but it's probably the worst of the worst Samsung B-Dies and that's why it's rated at CL16 instead of CL14. I saw that towards the end of this article that 1usmus wrote that every Samsung B-Die chip should be able to run @ 3200MHz, he even said cl14. I don't care about CL14. As long as it's 3200, cl16 and stable..

As I said, your instructions/guides were applied step by step and nothing gave satisfying results. I even went as high as 19-19-19-40 and it didn't work.
Each time I mess with CLDO VDDP voltage, SOC voltage, ProcODT, CMD2T my PC just screams. Sometimes it accepts the values but doesn't boot. I reboot the system after adjusting timings, voltages etc but instead of booting normally it's just stuck on black screen after restart and nothing happens so I have to clear CMOS. Also, I did cold boot as it was recommended, tried warm boot as well, nothing helped.

DRAM Calculator gave me some absurd timings that my RAM just wouldn't play with, not even near them. I tried timings for Samsung B-Die, which is mine, but also Samsung OEM, Hynix AFR, Hynix MFR. The reason I tried Hynix is because I saw some people recommending it to some other guy who also had a crappy binned Samsung B-Die kit.
It would mean a whole world to me if you could help me out here. I have OCD, not that severe but it's still here and it is messing with my mind not working at 3200MHz. I can't sleep well. I've been trying this for more than 2 months. It works stable only with the DOCP timings but I have to lower it to 3000MHz. Wont work with 3066, 3133 or 3200.
My motherboard doesn't have bclk settings so I couldn't edit that one.

It runs the latest bios: 5220

Click here for all the files => Screenshots and Thaiphoon report in HTML

Just images of DRAM Calculator timings: 
DRAM Calculator Screenshot 1
DRAM Calculator Screenshot 2
DRAM Calculator Screenshot 3

Thank you for your time and help, I really appreciate it a lot.

With all due respect,

Best Regards
Alex


----------



## Jism (Dec 3, 2019)

kitokitic said:


> guys anyone here with Asus x370 prime pro (bios 5220) + R5-2600 (currently on 4,1ghz (1,33v)) + Aegis 3000 (2x8gb; G.Skill F4-3000C16-8GISB H5AN8G8NAFR-TFC)) and managed to achieve at least 3000mhz on the RAM?
> I tried many combinations from the calc and there is no way I can get it stable or even to boot above 2800mhz.
> 
> these are 2800 (fast, v1) stable settings (calc and bios):
> ...



Read the manual. You need to swap out the sticks to 2 and 4 or 1 and 3 (whatever it's now, it has to be the opposite way). I had the same with a 470-F strix. Woud'nt boot past 2800. Once swapped out the slots it did perfectly all the way up to 3600Mhz.


----------



## Lorec (Dec 3, 2019)

facelessONE said:


> First of all I apologize for probably being one of the many to bother you with this, in my defense I've read your articles thoroughly and applied that knowledge and tools in my DRAM tweaking attempts, so I didn't come straight here to annoy you with this. But still, I am honestly sorry. The only reason I'm doing this because I am desperate. I've sent the very same message directly to the thread starter but I guess he's a busy man and it'll be more effective to ask here as well.
> 
> My PC Specs:
> Ryzen 7 1700 (Stock cooler)
> ...



I cant answer Your questions but according to holy bible of bdie finder Your sticks sku is not on list. Wonder which one is wrong...
If thaiphoon (which i use as well) is wrong for some reason, then no wonder Your settings are not working.
hope You'll get to the bottom of this.

EDIT: This ram stick set is not on Your motherboards qualified vendors list (you can check that on asus page).
So its not been tested to work with that config on Your board. Might or might not work. 
In this case it doesn't.


----------



## facelessONE (Dec 3, 2019)

Lorec said:


> I cant answer Your questions but according to holy bible of bdie finder Your sticks sku is not on list. Wonder which one is wrong...
> If thaiphoon (which i use as well) is wrong for some reason, then no wonder Your settings are not working.
> hope You'll get to the bottom of this.
> 
> ...



Thank you for your reply.
MoBo QVL isn’t something I care about. In most cases they don’t update those lists. I usually check RAM manufacturing QVL. If you go to G.Skill’s website and enter the model name, my MoBo will show up. I’ve plugged this same kit in my wife’s pc, and it works fine without tweaking it. Just plug, enabling XMP, and it works. She has b450 Gigabyte Pro rev1.0. This kit is not on her MoBo’s QVL either.
On both computers Thaiphoon shows “Samsung B-Die”. I can get you a screenshot.
The problem with this board is that no matter how I tweak the SoC or cpu voltage, either of those, it’s not working on those voltages. This board only has offset adjustment. For some reason it’s not holding up but rather sets some random voltages.

Edit:
Here's the screenshot


----------



## Monstieur (Mar 26, 2020)

Are there any TRX40 boards with a T-topology? I want to run 8 x 8 GB instead of 4 x 16 GB for aesthetic reasons.


----------



## harm9963 (Apr 12, 2020)

B die ?


----------



## harm9963 (Apr 22, 2020)

harm9963 said:


> B die ?


Heat , need to monitor it ,when testing at high volts 1.48 ,will reach high 40 c,like my case with a AIO,  you lose cooling affect , the difference in my system , eye opener, 48 c vs 37 c .


----------



## PythonesqueSpam (Jun 20, 2020)

I've a Gigabyte X470 Ultra Gaming with F50 bios, Ryzen 7 2700 and two sticks of Corsair Vengeance CMK16GX4M1B3000C15 16Gb memory.
Unfortunately the Chips on each ram stick are different, namely Hynix AFR and Samsung B-Die according to Tiaphoon Burner.
I've watched the Youtube video on how to use DRAM Calculator, so disabled XMP profile and input the Safe settings for Hynix AFR assuming them to be the looser timings than for Samsung B-Die.
After input of the settings the desktop reboots a few times, then when I go into the bios it shows the ram running at 2133Hz which is the default.

Am I doing something wrong, the different ram chip types, or the silicon lottery causing even Safe settings to be rejected?


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 20, 2020)

PythonesqueSpam said:


> I've a Gigabyte X470 Ultra Gaming with F50 bios, Ryzen 7 2700 and two sticks of Corsair Vengeance CMK16GX4M1B3000C15 16Gb memory.
> Unfortunately the Chips on each ram stick are different, namely Hynix AFR and Samsung B-Die according to Tiaphoon Burner.


If the two sticks came as a set together, return them as they should be matching.
Aside from that, you could try 2666MHz as I think you might not be able to go higher, especially at Cas15.


----------



## UK_SPAWN (Jun 21, 2020)

I dont know if the developer of dram calc still visits these discussions but id like to firstly say thank you and then offer a suggestion for the next iteration if dram calc.

Could it be possible to also add a "memory topology" selection below the motherboard/chipset selection as i assume this would change some settings.

I'm currently using 4x8gb modules on a T-topology x470 xmp3200c14 gskill bdie modules. They are running well at 3400 14-14-14-28-44-272-1t but my soc seems to require 1.2v and i dont want to turn that any higher. Its a 2600x running pbo/xfr undervolted slightly boosts to 4150-4200 in games. 4050-4100mhz in cbR20. (240 clc/aio)

SoC Voltage: 1.2v Set BIOS (Reported HWinfo64: 1.1875 - 1.194v)
Dram voltage is 1.45v.
Rtts are 24-24-24-24
ProcODT 43.6 ohm
...
(EDIT: Added picture of timings)

I followed the dram calc settings mostly and then tweaked things to get it stable /error free in windows memory test (memtest64) and in memtest86 booted from usb.

Does anyone see anything obviously wrong or any recommendations how i could push 3600c14?

Ram has extra cooling fan blowing down on it (tied lightly to cpu temp but with minimum of 50% speeds ramping to 100 with medium load)

I feel the system works well but im open to suggestions and appreciate the help and knowledge.

If any more info or settings are needed i can get them.





Thanks in advance


----------



## PythonesqueSpam (Jun 21, 2020)

Caring1 said:


> If the two sticks came as a set together, return them as they should be matching.
> Aside from that, you could try 2666MHz as I think you might not be able to go higher, especially at Cas15.


The memory sticks weren't bought as a kit, otherwise I would certainly return them.
I bought them from Amazon but at two different times, some 18 months to two years apart.

Would using a lower speed setting (2666MHz) in DRAM Calculator with SAFE timings offer faster performance?


----------



## harm9963 (Jun 21, 2020)

UK_SPAWN said:


> I dont know if the developer of dram calc still visits these discussions but id like to firstly say thank you and then offer a suggestion for the next iteration if dram calc.
> 
> Could it be possible to also add a "memory topology" selection below the motherboard/chipset selection as i assume this would change some settings.
> 
> ...


Give this a go


----------



## UK_SPAWN (Jun 21, 2020)

harm9963 said:


> Give this a go



Well i thought i didnt have errors now im sure i do.

I feel like im going backwards now. Iv tried all different voltage ranges from those provided in the dram calc all the way up to what i feel is maximum (1.2v soc 1.45v mem)

Im testing various procODT as suggested in the guide but too high and it fails to boot and too low and i get hundreds of errors and a bsod. 48/53 ohm seem the best but still getting 10+ errors per cycle in tm5 1usmus v2 test. Iv tried the suggested alternates for DrvStr ohms 20-20-20-20, ,24-24-24-24, 24-20-24-24 etc.

Just to run the xmp with everything else auto my soc wants 1.0875v so maybe im limited by the quality of my soc. (Edit: going to test with more LLC on SOC as its getting a bit of droop)

Iv tried a lot of the other suggestions too in the troubleshooting part of the guide but no luck... Still errors. any tips?


Oh DIMM temp is never over about 35c i have it cooled.


----------



## harm9963 (Jun 21, 2020)

2 DIMMs  3600 cl14 yes maybe, but 4 DIMMs with a 2600, even my system with 4 DIMMs  and a 2700x ,that dog wont swim at 3600cl14, were both limited by our CPU'S.


----------



## UK_SPAWN (Jun 22, 2020)

harm9963 said:


> 2 DIMMs  3600 cl14 yes maybe, but 4 DIMMs with a 2600, even my system with 4 DIMMs  and a 2700x ,that dog wont swim at 3600cl14, were both limited by our CPU'S.



Yeah i guess 3400 is my limit. Thats fine i can accept that.

Now just to get rid of the errors im seeing in certain tests. Cinebench, gaming and memtest86 are fine. Prime95 is like if you run it long enough it will error but hci memtest and tm5 both show errors really fast.

Any idea what i can try to tune next? (getting pics of current config now)

Thanks


----------



## harm9963 (Jun 22, 2020)

Do 3333 and  see what happens


----------



## UK_SPAWN (Jun 22, 2020)

Mem voltage is about 1.46v
max DIMM temps are 34-35c (HWINFO)

Im very happy with the performance so i dont want to push it any more or tighten any more timings ill just be happy to get rid of the errors. i have improved my SuperPi1m score and CBr20 score and reduced the latency by a good few ns...

But after 2 days with not much sleep and constantly doing 1hr tests to then get an error im getting a bit fatigued.

same timings and everything just 3333?

OK ill test that now.


----------



## harm9963 (Jun 22, 2020)

fast 3333 .


----------



## UK_SPAWN (Jun 22, 2020)

Ah ok, iv just left my 3400timings and its passed 2 cycles so far lol. It wouldn't even pass 2 of the 14 tests of the first cycle before... If you have fixed it just by saying 3333 ill buy you a beer lol because i dont even know why i didnt try that... Well i kinda do im one of those people who always have their volume on an even number lol  so i just went 3200 and 3400 and 3600 is all that exists lol... Lets see if it can pass all 10. Never done that before except stock xmp with dog slow auto secondary and tertiary timings and auto everything.

Great suggestion thanks


----------



## harm9963 (Jun 22, 2020)

Cool


----------



## UK_SPAWN (Jun 22, 2020)

Well i never. test passed no errors. ahahaha 

Genious! now im going to save this as BIOS profile and then try 3333 fast lol

No more sleep tonight i guess haha

How do i get u a beer? u got a patreon or whatever?


----------



## harm9963 (Jun 22, 2020)

Cheers ,this one on me


----------



## UK_SPAWN (Jun 22, 2020)

Alright so im still at it.
3333 fast is working. 

Reducing SOC voltages by 2steps at a time and testing to try and find lowest stable soc voltage now. 

Something strange is happening with TM5 it will allocate the ram. Eg 2.4gb x 12 . Leaving about 1.4gb available. 

As the test continues it will suddenly or gradually release all the ram to being available again. The time "sec/Gb" goes to 0 and the current test shows blank ("simple memory test..." Area) it never reallocates it...

There is no error and the timer keeps ticking but its obvious nothing is happening. 

I have re-copoed the exe and files from backup and testing again. Do you think the program got corrupted or its due to me lowering the SOC gradually and its failing to "keep hold" of the memory? 

Anyone seen this behaviour before? 

Memtest in dram calc still passed the default 180 test. 

Ill report back if it keeps happening or if it seems fixed

well, im finally happy. 

I still have to run 1.19375v SOC and had to up the SOC LLC to level4, DRAM Voltage is 1.465v but its stable (tm) 

Max temps in p95 are 72c cpu and 35c ram.

Been testing several programs for many hours now. TM5, HCI Memtest, Memtest64, p95, occt... all seem ok. 

Thanks for the help


----------



## JMF (Jul 22, 2020)

I made an account just to post here with much gratitude to 1usmus for creating the calculator tool and most excellent guide for using it.  I also want to share my experience with the hopes it helps a few people out. 

I just built a R5/3600 system to serve as a DAW LAN box.  It's not a gamer rig but I did spring for some features that gamers would too, just not the GPU (RX5500).  Dual 970 plus PCIe4 NVMe in RAID 0 along with a pair of EVO 860 SATA3 drives, also in RAID 0 for a total of 4Tb storage (2+2 TB: high quality audio files are 2Mb/second of sound, one hour is 7.2 Gb!).  Arctic 120mm AIO for the CPU- Yea, yea, I know 120 rad vs. high end air is a bit of a toss up for performance and cost. Water damages computers and all that.  It's a SFF build and meant to be portable; a large, heavy air cooler carries the risk of damaging the PCB or traces with transportation. One good jolt and the torque applied to the socket can damage traces.  And come on guys, it's a non-overclocked 65w TDP processor.  

First AMD system I built since the days of the 8086XT. ASUS X570i STRIX (BIOS 1407) with G.SKILL Ripjaws V (2 x 16GB) DDR4 3200 (PC4 25600) F4-3200C14D-32GVK (confirmed dual rank B-die Rev A3-I ripped off the heat spreaders, XMP 3200MHz Cl14 1.35v). No real intent to overclock for a daily driver.  Put it together and everything worked just fine on auto. Found the DRAM Calculator v 1.7.3 and used the result. Beautiful improvement over the XMP timings, still at stock XMP frequency/voltage. Tried to overclock the RAM but it simply would not post above 3200MHz. OK, all good. Stock CPU with timings optimized RAM makes me happy. Goal achieved with very little effort.

Enter BIOS 2407. What a cluster that flash was for me. I reset everything to XMP settings and it corrupted my OS. Great- 1.2Tb of files I'll have to copy again. JDEC spec is all I could get to boot and run. For three days I ran through everything I knew on memory trying for anything better than JDEC. Then I read the guide and things started happening. I began to understand how the relationships between CAD, ODT, and the voltages that are entangled with them. I really dug into each setting with new understanding and was able to better my previous attempts.

First, do note this is specific to dual rank A2/A3 B-die 2x16gb DIMMs on a dual DIMM board. This may or may not work on Daisy Chain or T-Topology.  Voltages might be higher than needed for 2x8Gb or 4x8Gb configurations.

For the simple 3200MHz 14-14-14-34 1.35v XMP- Proc_ODT 60.0 ohm- allowed POST, CAD 24-24-24-24 allowed the OS to boot. SoC 1.025v , lower is not stable.
DIMM 1.35v, all other settings AUTO. 
36 hours of various torture tests convinced me it's stable, so I thought I'd try to overclock the RAM again.  Used the 1.7.3 calculator again and said YOLO.  I went for 3600MHz C14 on the fast setting recommendations.  What do you know this time not only did it post, it booted windows!

But it wasn't stable by any means. Stress tests detected failure within seconds. But I wasn't deterred. I read the guide. I had a mission now. Reboot, change settings, test, repeat. Failures went from seconds to minutes, then to hours. I've run a full day now under full load and 10 hours through the second 24 hour run with AIDA64.  Tomorrow morning I'll fire up Prime95.  

*2x16Gb* B-Die memory running at *3600MHz 14-14-14-28*-42-4-6-16-4-12-12-4-4-288(302, 416)-14-8-8-4-1-7-7-1-5-5-1
Some of those timings are tighter than the calculator recommends for the FAST setting.

vCPU=1.3750 LLC3 120% VRM 400kHz Power duty [EXTREME] Ultra fast (runs at/near full boost always)
vDRAM=1.430 (48C, 82F ambient- 1.420 went 5 hours stable, 1.425 went 17 hours)
vSOC=1.100 LLC3 120% VRM 400kHz [EXTREME] (1.1V required for stability).
vDDG (both)=1.050 (min 1.000 to post, 1.020 to boot, 1.030 to bench.  Optimal at -50mV from SoC at all settings.)
vCLDO=1.100 (min .900 to post. 0.950-1.050 is boot/bench stable but fails with time. Optimal at =SoC at all settings.)
Proc_ODT=60 (53 and 68 will not post)
RTT_NOM=RZQ3 (80) (Auto/Disabled and 4 (60) are unstable.  2(120) is stable at slight performance loss. 1(240) and 5(53) will not post.)
RTT_WR=RZQ3 (80) (only setting that will post)
RTT_Park=RZQ4 (60) (3 (80) is stable with the exception of windows fails to shut down properly. 5 (53) fails to post)
CAD 24-24-24-24 (24-20-24-24 and 24-20-20-24 bench better but are unstable. 24-30-24-24 may provide better stability, but at a slight cost to performance.)
GDM=ENABLED- disabled reduces bandwidth .5% and increases latency 10% 
PDM=DISABLED

I got to that point starting with the DRAM Calculator's recommended (SAFE) settings for dual rank A3/A2 Bdie at 3600MHz:
14-14-15-14-30-44-6-8-24-4-12-24-5-5-468-525-14-8-8-4-1-7-7-1-5-5-1
vDRAM=1.35-1.39
vSoC= 1.000-1.050
vDDG (both)= 0.900-0.950
vCLDO= 0.900-1.050
RTT_NOM= RZQ7 fails to post, Disabled/Auto.
RTT_WR=RZQ3
RTT_Park=RZQ1-fails to post, Disabled/Auto.
CAD= 24-20-24-24, 24-20-20-24, 40-20-24-24, 24-24-24-24
GDM=Enabled/Disabled
PDM=Disabled
PROC_ODT= 43.6, 48, 53- wont post.  Only 60 will post.

Final thoughts:
Start with ODT, RTT, and CAD settings. This is likely your issue.
TRC_DRD going from the recommended 15 to 14 while also adjusting TRAS and TRC to match does very little for performance. It has a HUGE impact on temperature at the same voltages. For me, it was an instant 4C idle and 12C under load increase. Probably impacts stability/voltage needs quite a bit.
16Gb sticks may need a little more voltage than the calculator recommends.  Keep an eye on your temperatures. SOC may need a little extra voltage and current for running 2x16Gb dual rank DIMMs.  Be sane and go slow, one step setting at a time.
Adjust SOC, DDG, and LDO together. Don't try to do them one at a time.

Attached screen shot of second AIDA run, still in progress.  Please do note that ambient temperature is currently 86F (30C). I'm actually quite stoked for the chance to worst-case test the operating temperatures and stability. It should be 96F (35.5C) here for the next couple of days.


----------



## iuliug (Nov 23, 2020)

Is it safe to run a 2x16 Kit at PROC_ODT 80 daily? ca it impact damage hardware?


----------



## craxton (Dec 2, 2020)

idk if this has been said, but for dram calc to work properly, you must import your XMP profile by using typhoon burner and make sure when you hit report to show delays in nano seconds...to create an HTML complete copy then import to dram calc. and the advanced section has some stuff that beginners need to study up on. itll take trial and error (myself about 3 days) to actually get stable in TM5 extreme profile config, hci memtest paid version, and prime 95 small fft. not always will dram calc work properly. as you can see my timings are somewhat better than what dram gave me. but as i stated it took days of trial and error.



iuliug said:


> Is it safe to run a 2x16 Kit at PROC_ODT 80 daily? ca it impact damage hardware?


yes try 36.9 perople running 4x8 sticks dont need 80ohms bro at extreme timings.without GDM and being on 1t...


----------



## FishgoGluglu (Dec 13, 2020)

JMF said:


> I made an account just to post here with much gratitude to 1usmus for creating the calculator tool and most excellent guide for using it.  I also want to share my experience with the hopes it helps a few people out.
> 
> I just built a R5/3600 system to serve as a DAW LAN box.  It's not a gamer rig but I did spring for some features that gamers would too, just not the GPU (RX5500).  Dual 970 plus PCIe4 NVMe in RAID 0 along with a pair of EVO 860 SATA3 drives, also in RAID 0 for a total of 4Tb storage (2+2 TB: high quality audio files are 2Mb/second of sound, one hour is 7.2 Gb!).  Arctic 120mm AIO for the CPU- Yea, yea, I know 120 rad vs. high end air is a bit of a toss up for performance and cost. Water damages computers and all that.  It's a SFF build and meant to be portable; a large, heavy air cooler carries the risk of damaging the PCB or traces with transportation. One good jolt and the torque applied to the socket can damage traces.  And come on guys, it's a non-overclocked 65w TDP processor.
> 
> ...


Hey there, i just the account telling you that it is possible on booting to windows with 4000-4600 mhz, but loose timming, atm i am not twekering, but i will post my results here, keep it up, i am looking forward on ur achievement ( im using msi x570 unify + 3950x, side note on a 6800xt if the ram is not stable the gpu or the software crashes )


----------



## craxton (Dec 13, 2020)

FishgoGluglu said:


> Hey there, i just the account telling you that it is possible on booting to windows with 4000-4600 mhz, but loose timing, atm i am not twekering, but i will post my results here, keep it up, i am looking forward on ur achievement ( im using msi x570 unify + 3950x, side note on a 6800xt if the ram is not stable the gpu or the software crashes )


sorry for the late response. have been using another site with people DAILY responding where i learned alot about zen2 which im now on zen3 5600x. at the time of my post to you i had my 3600xt in my system about 2 weeks. long enough to get some good numbers for comparison for base ram frequency to what i showed you there. currently running the same timings as the 3600 on the 5600x only 4000mhz 2000fclk, on the 5600x same bios as well bc patch D1 is horrible for allowing fclk 2000...on my board anyhow. if you wish i can message you the link to the site where youll find alot more info and how to with those running your board and cpu. congrats on snagging the 6800xt tho. i can post my 3600xt with 4000mhz 1900fclk but its got a performance hit. currently trying to figure out the lower l3 cache issue with the 5600x. some have figured out the EDC bug which fixes this. but that fix doesnt work on my board even tho the settings are there. anyhow ill message you that link anyhow as idk when i will be back on here. also be sure to have a backup of your OS on another drive that wont be used while messing with ram overclocking. learned that the hard way about a week ago to where i had silent errors so much it completely wouldn't boot my pc anymore got lucky enough to have a week old backup took a bit to find it tho...as i dont backup often enough lol even tho the 1tb hdd is full of backups?


----------



## c12038 (Feb 12, 2021)

is the OTR 2  or 3 clock cycles when the RTC is 3 clock cycles


----------



## Rabit (Mar 11, 2021)

My Cheap Mircron E-Die part number 8ATF1G64AZ-2G6E1  reach  
1862.9 MHz (DDR4-3726) - Ratio 3:56   1.4V no heat-sinks fully stable they not generate to much heat 

Timings

16-22-16-36-66-1 (tCAS-tRC-tRP-tRAS-tCS-tCR)










						AMD Ryzen 5 3600 @ 4565.75 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR
					

[e1vic7] Validated Dump by DESKTOP-5SA7JQB (2020-12-12 15:59:36) - MB: ASRock B450M Pro4-F - RAM: 16384 MB




					valid.x86.fr


----------



## PythonesqueSpam (Mar 19, 2021)

I now have an AMD Ryzen 3600, X570 Aorus Pro motherboard and 4 x 8Gb Corsair Vengeance (CMK16GX4M4C3200C16) ram. I've tried the Samsung b-die 3200 MHz CL14 XMP (single rank) preset and also recommended safe values from RDC-1.7.3, but on reboot my pc resets to default XMP off mode each time. What's the process I should be following to use either a preset or RDC correctly?


----------



## PythonesqueSpam (Mar 22, 2021)

This are the tightest settings I've been able to apply without xmp fail on reboot or testing errors.
Has anyone any suggestions on how to get the remaining settings to stick?


----------

